# tonights "Hoarders" episode on a&e, the man who hoarded bunnies...



## farmerchick (Jan 3, 2011)

what are your thoughts? i personally was so disgusted and saddened i had to change the channel 20 minutes in...


breaks my heart!

http://community.aetv.com/service/d...kickAction?as=119137&w=265899&d=626963&ac=new

that is a link to a discussion about it, not sure if you seen it, but these people had 30 rabbits running free in their home, the home was destroyed with feces and the rabbits had chewed through drywall, all the rabbits they showed looked in poor shape... 

my fiance says if we had a barn he'd take every single one if he could..

breaks my heart


----------



## Yield (Jan 4, 2011)

[align=center]I was just watching that! 

I usually feel bad for hoarders and/or animal hoarders because they usually do it because they wanna save the animals/show them love... But I didn't really feel bad about this lady, I was furious with how the rabbits were, and how bad the chickens were as well. She didn't seem to care about them at all, she didn't seem to care about the animals, just that she was being bothered. I'm glad the animals were rescued...


----------



## farmerchick (Jan 4, 2011)

exactly. mostly i feel sorry for these people (i have family members who i've known to be like hoarders) and mostly its people trying to save animals. but there is no excuse for people who neglect and hoard animals...

did it ever cross that mans mind to seperate the male and female bunnies so they stop re producing?

did it ever cross that womans mind that chickens jammed into tuperware containers is inhumane?


animals are not objects! ugh!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2011)

I would love to see that, must keep my eye out for it on telly over here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2011)

we just can't watch shows like that--it's never good news.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 4, 2011)

yea i cant watch that stuff either it sits with me for a long long time..but somebody already told me the outcome before i saw the show so i knew they were gonna be rescued and adopted out..otherwise i avoid this stuff like the plague....i cant believe that their whole floor in the whole house was 2 inches of crushed up bunny poop and pee.........yikes...they didnt even really touch the buns did they?..and i gotta tell u everybody that watched it was talkin bad about the mans control issues over his wife and the buns but i gotta tell u his wife was the weakest ,crybaby,deserved to be bossed around woman id ever seen //i wanted to smack her upside the head...she blames all that clutter and filth on her husband and the bunnies...cuz ya kNOW SHE cant pick up a mop or broom ......geez it bugs me when i see weak women...
the chickens were sad.i dont even like chickens as pets but i felt bad for them...that was a dif lady and she def has a mental issue that cant be fixed.....they really think they are doing a good thing...i dont think their bad people they just dont run on all their cylinders...


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 5, 2011)

hey guys watch it online here.

http://www.novamov.com/video/bhkqqvphkqvbg

i'm watching now, pretty disturbing


----------



## Suz (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm addicted to that show. That particular episode was really bad though, I agree. Those poor bunnies, chickens, and that one pregnant goat. 

It fascinates me that these people literally do not "see" what they are living in. They are just messy in their eyes, and don't see the 6 inches of feces at their feet. Amazing. The mental sickness is so bad that they think the animals are being cared for as best as possible, and only they can do it. 

And I'm sorry but that man? He had the brain of a 5 year old. He was a child and needs some serious therapy on how to behave like an adult. And she needs to realize she doesn't need to be treated like that. He stepped all over her. 

Hannah was the worst case I've seen yet though. WOW is all I have to say. Not one single person in that family knew how to communicate other than screaming obscenities at each other and immediately blowing up. If they would just shut up and listen for a minute....sheesh


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 6, 2011)

ya know i can somewhat understand a little bit of their adjustment to their filth..i use to be a absolute neat freak...if there were dishes they had to be done..now...i cleaned my house everyday before i left for work...i love doin laundry and would try to FIND dirty clothes just so i would have a full load to wash..i love bein able to look in my closet and wear whatever i wanted ..without thinkin "oh i cant wear that shirt its in the dirty clothes"..i didnt even need a hamper cuz it wouldnt fill up...ur getting my drift here?...when i first got bunnies i couldnt leave 1 single poop in their xpen play area..their cages were immaculate with no stray hay pieces anywhwere..i wore myself out doin this crap,,,,!!but now years later ,the bunnies have taught me that poops arent so bad and bunnies cages are gonna get a little messy from hay ,,i dont sweep 10 times a day anymore ..my house does get a little messy and i dont lose sleep over it...but years ago i would have LOST MY MIND over this ...so maybe this is a small form of how they get so used to a little dirt...then a little more dirt ..on and on...i mean i woulda never thought id be able to find a couple stray bunny poops in my bed and ever be OK about waking up in the morning and realizing i was laying on a piece of crushed up poop all nite..i mean thats sick right there aint it?...................................good god im on my way to hoarding arent i??..anic:


----------



## jfinner1 (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG The bunny people live right in my neighborhood! Like 10 minutes away from me! That explains the rush of rabbit in the local rescues a while back... There was this big notification on one of the shelter's websites about needing to find homes for a bunch of poorly socialized rabbits. They were probably from that place.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> ya know i can somewhat understand a little bit of their adjustment to their filth..i use to be a absolute neat freak...if there were dishes they had to be done..now...i cleaned my house everyday before i left for work...i love doin laundry and would try to FIND dirty clothes just so i would have a full load to wash..i love bein able to look in my closet and wear whatever i wanted ..without thinkin "oh i cant wear that shirt its in the dirty clothes"..i didnt even need a hamper cuz it wouldnt fill up...ur getting my drift here?...when i first got bunnies i couldnt leave 1 single poop in their xpen play area..their cages were immaculate with no stray hay pieces anywhwere..i wore myself out doin this crap,,,,!!but now years later ,the bunnies have taught me that poops arent so bad and bunnies cages are gonna get a little messy from hay ,,i dont sweep 10 times a day anymore ..my house does get a little messy and i dont lose sleep over it...but years ago i would have LOST MY MIND over this ...so maybe this is a small form of how they get so used to a little dirt...then a little more dirt ..on and on...*i mean i woulda never thought id be able to find a couple stray bunny poops in my bed and ever be OK about waking up in the morning and realizing i was laying on a piece of crushed up poop all nite..i mean thats sick right there aint it?...................................good god im on my way to hoarding arent i??..anic:*


hahahahahah the part i bolded made me snort with laughter in the car... Llew was driving and thought i was crazy. i read it out to him and he gave me a knowing look...


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

I could totally sympathise with his love of bunnies. how he was saying when you've had a bad day bunnies will talk to you and make it better etc - could totally relate. but the way he let his house get is filthy. i feel sooo embarassed when my rabbits cages are dirty... like humiliiated beyond beleif! how could he let his HOUSE get that way?

the thing that i didn't like is how the producers of the show framed his answer for "why they were in the house" like he was a crazy person. people with rabbits inside are not crazy!!!!!!!!!!!! (well... not entirely crazy, lol)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> *Flash Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ya know i can somewhat understand a little bit of their adjustment to their filth..i use to be a absolute neat freak...if there were dishes they had to be done..now...i cleaned my house everyday before i left for work...i love doin laundry and would try to FIND dirty clothes just so i would have a full load to wash..i love bein able to look in my closet and wear whatever i wanted ..without thinkin "oh i cant wear that shirt its in the dirty clothes"..i didnt even need a hamper cuz it wouldnt fill up...ur getting my drift here?...when i first got bunnies i couldnt leave 1 single poop in their xpen play area..their cages were immaculate with no stray hay pieces anywhwere..i wore myself out doin this crap,,,,!!but now years later ,the bunnies have taught me that poops arent so bad and bunnies cages are gonna get a little messy from hay ,,i dont sweep 10 times a day anymore ..my house does get a little messy and i dont lose sleep over it...but years ago i would have LOST MY MIND over this ...so maybe this is a small form of how they get so used to a little dirt...then a little more dirt ..on and on...*i mean i woulda never thought id be able to find a couple stray bunny poops in my bed and ever be OK about waking up in the morning and realizing i was laying on a piece of crushed up poop all nite..i mean thats sick right there aint it?...................................good god im on my way to hoarding arent i??..anic:*
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> ya know i can somewhat understand a little bit of their adjustment to their filth..i use to be a absolute neat freak...if there were dishes they had to be done..now...i cleaned my house everyday before i left for work...i love doin laundry and would try to FIND dirty clothes just so i would have a full load to wash..i love bein able to look in my closet and wear whatever i wanted ..without thinkin "oh i cant wear that shirt its in the dirty clothes"..i didnt even need a hamper cuz it wouldnt fill up...ur getting my drift here?...when i first got bunnies i couldnt leave 1 single poop in their xpen play area..their cages were immaculate with no stray hay pieces anywhwere..i wore myself out doin this crap,,,,!!but now years later ,the bunnies have taught me that poops arent so bad and bunnies cages are gonna get a little messy from hay ,,i dont sweep 10 times a day anymore ..my house does get a little messy and i dont lose sleep over it...but years ago i would have LOST MY MIND over this ...so maybe this is a small form of how they get so used to a little dirt...then a little more dirt ..on and on...i mean i woulda never thought id be able to find a couple stray bunny poops in my bed and ever be OK about waking up in the morning and realizing i was laying on a piece of crushed up poop all nite..i mean thats sick right there aint it?...................................good god im on my way to hoarding arent i??..anic:


Well I only have 5 bunnies, but I HAVE to keep the poops, stray hay, etc. cleaned up or my husband freaks. Same thing with laundry and other household chores. It's easier to be a house slave than listening to him whine (not the word I really wanted to use) at me!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just watched this episode. So sad!  at least they got homes for all the bunnies.. I can see that he loved the bunnies, but I don't think he realised what is best for them.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't normally watch hoarders, but I watched a few episodes recently, including the bunny, rat, and chicken episodes. Very sad. I do not, however, hate or disparage the hoarders themselves anymore than I would someone who hoards newspapers. Point blank, these people are _seriously mentally ill_ and need help. It is a VERY unfortunate form of mental illness because generally, these individuals have a lot of love to give but are also extremely troubled themselves. I think it's nice that on these shows, they try to get them psychiatric help instead of just confiscating their animals and bringing them up on charges. Though, I'm not totally opposed to charges depending on the severity just because they sometimes come with a pet ownership ban, which is sometimes what these people need.

Three of my past bunnies actually came from hoarding situations (as did a few of my fosters). In both cases, I was very close with the individual who was doing the hoarding, and it was VERY sad to watch them and their animals decline. One I reported to the authorities myself, and the overall outcome was good for most of the animals. The other I broke contact with before things got bad, and unfortunately things got REALLY bad before anyone stepped in to confiscate; out of hundreds of farm animals, only a handful of badly starved horses survived :/ None of the bunnies. In retrospect, I really wish I'd stayed in the picture, because I could have monitored things and reported her sooner. But I just couldn't handle going through it again.


----------



## avarocks (Mar 1, 2011)

I shut the episode off 5 minutes in when I saw her hit a chicken. I couldn't bear it a second longer and refused to watch the rest. I can't handle seeing animals in a situation like that.

Sarah


----------



## rachelann (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't bring myself to watch that show, no matter how many times I have tried.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2011)

I watched this! It was soo sad! My heart broke when I saw the condition the rabbits were living in. I am glad he let many of them go so they could have better care.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2011)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I don't normally watch hoarders, but I watched a few episodes recently, including the bunny, rat, and chicken episodes.


The episode with the rats had me in complete shock! I couldn't believe my eyes when the camera panned down and the ENTIRE floor was just _covered _in rats! :shock:It was jaw-dropping!


----------



## Aulyvia (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched this episode, and the one with the rats also. it's so sad. I have 2 buns, and 3 female rats. I could never imagine their cages/runs looking this way. 

I also remember seeing a episode that a lady had alot of cats. People were standing on the dinning room table which was covered in feeces from the floor up. 3 feet of poop!! The owners were sitting in the living room like their house was fine. I really don't get these people. I understand that they have mental problems. but how do you let 3 feet of poop go unnoticed?? I clean my kitty litters 2 times a day. 

poor animals


----------



## Aulyvia (Mar 31, 2011)

All I know is when Hoarders is on (5:00 pm) is my cleaning time LOL. I can't watch this show without rubbing something down


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 31, 2011)

I have hoarders in my family and I am super paranoid that I am going to turn into that. Thank goodness none of them hoard animals, but it is still sad to watch when they refuse to get help. It comes from a severe depravation background and the intense fear of going without again. Add depression, anxiety, and denial on top. It seems to run down the female side of the family tree and gets worse as they get older. I'm hoping extra education, better support structures in my life, and regular decluttering will save me from that fate. It is a horrible and isolating way to live.


----------

